# Kooltube Yes / No? 400 / 600??



## Canon (Jan 24, 2015)

Mission - enhanced *CBD* through strain selection and growing techniques (this is a grow built for testing.. a "test lab" of sorts). As you may well assume,, my interests are medicinal,,, but a recreational buzz is good, however, not at the expense of CBDs.

Environment;
40" X 40" x 6.5 ft. tent
14" raised platform that houses a 400 CFM intake
Shirted Lazy Suzan ( I can control air flow between cooltube & grow separately)
3 plants, pot screened to 28 X 44" screens
400 / 600 Solis Tech Ballast & bulb in cooltube (single bulb)
22" filter for 6"
760CFM extraction through duel ducting with adjustable blocks
Fans are speed controlled
Temps stay within 10F (@ 14" w/ 400w) from grow radius to hot point adjacent to bulb

How difficult would the heat be with a 600 w bare bulb?
Would a 600w with cool tube out do a 400w bare bulb?

Glass kills UVb and all.... (suggestions?)


----------



## malicifice (Jan 25, 2015)

That 600 is always going to put out more than the 400. The 400 again would be fine in that tent, but the 600 would be a noticeable difference in your final outcome. A tube would be a good idea in that small of a tent imo.


----------



## nomofatum (Jan 25, 2015)

600w, no tube, just make sure venting is sufficient. Too much wasted light in a tube.

But if you want to grow vert why are you only using top lights? Vert doesn't make sense with only top lighting, you need 2/3rds of your light to come from the walls if you really want a nice vert. If all the light comes from above you will notice you only get good bud on top.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2015)

@nomofatum is on point with his advice. To help rid the tent of excess heat, place a small fan in the middle blowing straight up- on low- and it will push the hot air right up and out, as long as there's a good vent up there.

I run two bare vertical thouies in my Super Silo and with this arrangement I get zero heat stress.


----------



## Canon (Feb 1, 2015)

Dialing - in with progressive 3 plant Auto grow. 1 in, 1 out per mo. 400w HPS w/ 18/6 gaslight rotation.


----------



## Canon (Feb 2, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> 600w, no tube, just make sure venting is sufficient. Too much wasted light in a tube.
> 
> But if you want to grow vert why are you only using top lights? Vert doesn't make sense with only top lighting, you need 2/3rds of your light to come from the walls if you really want a nice vert. If all the light comes from above you will notice you only get good bud on top.


Where did "top lighting" come from? I never mentioned anything about horizontal or top lighting.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm sorry, I don't understand the point of the lazy susan?

If the whole thing is rotating, aren't the same points on the plants continuously orientated towards the light? Is there a point to rotation that I'm not seeing? Thanks!


----------



## Canon (Feb 2, 2015)

I've a bit of a disability (my legs don't work so good). Being able to pull the plants around to in front of me makes life a lot easier.
You're right. Not to rotate the light around the plant. I see no need for that in this style.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 2, 2015)

Canon said:


> I've a bit of a disability (my legs don't work so good). Being able to pull the plants around to in front of me makes life a lot easier.
> You're right. Not to rotate the light around the plant. I see no need for that in this style.



Now I completely understand and it truly would make getting to the plants on the other side easier!

Congrats on your innovation.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks good to me- a no brain damage perpetual on a lazy Susan. And here I thought I was rockin' the labor saving innovations!


----------

